# Big Six- for number 6



## sawtooth (Dec 4, 2016)

I've been hunting on the ground a lot. It's tough. I've seen plenty of deer, but getting a decent shot at them is another matter altogether. I've had a ton of fun on the ground, but I was really starting to miss shooting at deer. This past Friday I decided to get back up in a tree and improve my odds a little. I found a little head of woods that was torn up with sign- lots of fresh rubs. I didn't have a stand in there so I just decided to use my climber for the first hunt and see how things went. I got settled in Friday afternoon about 3:30 and before long a doe was standing right under me. In all honesty, she was about to get it as soon as she gave me a decent shot- but then I heard something else approaching. When I saw horns, big ones, I forgot all about that doe. He followed her trail in to me, and was on her heels the whole time. He wasn't chasing her, but he wouldn't let her get too far from him. When she'd move, he'd move. I had to watch them for over 20 minutes and I began to start shaking a little bit. I decided that I needed to make something happen before I got busted. At 15 yards or so, the buck gave me a broadside shot, not my favorite, but I took it. The arrow looked good and the deer bounded off- 60 yards later he got wobbly and fell. Thank you Lord!!! This is a whopper 6 pt, and maybe my biggest buck ever. My stomach muscles are very sore from climbing with that open shot, but it was well worth it! 
Big Jim Buffalo Longbow
Douglas fir arrow
Wensel Woodsman Head.


----------



## Vance Henry (Dec 4, 2016)

Man what a dandy!!  Congrats Dendy!!  What a shot as usual.  The legend continues. ....


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats Dendy!  That is a whopper of a six!! Good job


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 4, 2016)

Good Dendy.


----------



## mudcreek (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## EJC (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats on a fine buck and consistently getting it done!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2016)

That was a feat. WTG. Congrats.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 4, 2016)

I'd say he is cheese whopper of a six. Good deal Dendy Man.


----------



## jekilpat (Dec 4, 2016)

That's a mule of a six pt!  Congratulations.


----------



## Pointpuller (Dec 4, 2016)

Great buck,story and pic.  Congrats to you Sir!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats D man!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 4, 2016)

I believe I'd have done the same thing!!!  NICE !


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 4, 2016)

Textbook shooting! ! Congratulations on a whopper!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 5, 2016)

That's a trophy six for sure, congrats.


----------



## tee p (Dec 5, 2016)

Great buck!


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't shoot 6 points.....Yeah right!!!! 

the stabbers on that things make him a adrenaline boost...

Good Job!


----------



## Poynor (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## GrayG (Dec 5, 2016)

One like that will make your knees shake! Congrats


----------



## robert carter (Dec 5, 2016)

Fine Buck there Lucky!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 5, 2016)

robert carter said:


> Fine Buck there Lucky!!!



I didn't hit where I was looking- again. I'm surprised I found him.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 5, 2016)

That is a fine buck in anyone's book.  No wonder you got the shakes a little - makes it even sweeter.  Know what you mean about being sore from climbing.  I climbed Saturday morning, stayed up there 4 hours and paid for it when I got up Sunday morning.


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats buddy! That's a fine buck.


----------



## gurn (Dec 5, 2016)

That thar is ah goodin!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2016)

Beautiful buck Dendy, real happy for you!!


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 8, 2016)

That's a good one! Congrats


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice one, congratulations brother!


----------



## BOFF (Dec 13, 2016)

WOOHOO!

Nice buck Dendy!

Congrats!

God Bless,
David B.


----------

